# Gouramies chasing and nipping!



## Bobbi21

Hi,
this is my first tank community with gouramies in it and i bought a blue drawf and he lived peacefully in the tank for a week until i added a second gourami this time a fire red. At first Oswald (blue) chased around and nipped at Sumo(red) so i panicked and moved him into a breeders net hoping they would get along and get used to sharing with each other. Today i moved Oswald back into the tank and now Sumo is the one chasing and nipping him.  I thought Oswald was just being a bully but now theyve switched roles...Are they just getting used to each other or should i get a new tank for one of them? Will they stop nipping each other?
Thanks


----------



## jrman83

Welcome to the site! 

Unfortunately, Dwarf's do not do so well in a tank together and will eventually go until one of them is dead. They tend to be very territorial. I would separate or take the one fish back.


----------



## Bee

What size tank do you have?
I just wanted to throw out that when I bought my gouramis it's good to get the same size-ish. Also the guy told me to get one OR three or more. Because if you get just two they will eventually just bash each other to death. I have had 3 for over 6 months and they are just fine towards one another. But this probably would not work if you had a tiny tank.


----------



## sanling

What result of my gouramis will be happen if I change HPS to LED light ?


----------



## jbrown5217

Male gouramis are territorial and unless you have a large tank I wouldn't recommend more than one male. If you have a tank big enough you could get more. If you get more than one gourami (3+ never buy just two imo) always make sure to get more females than males they are less territorial.


----------



## AquaOverflow

Welcome to the group!!!

:fish10::fish10::fish10:


----------



## Summer

welcome aboard!


----------



## Rob72

hello and welcome


----------



## ValorieMackison

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## majerah1

Welcome!

Gouramis are much like bettas in the sense they dont really get along with others of their kind.


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bobbi21

I ended up separating them because Oswalds fins got roughed up. They were in a 30 gallon now one is in a 5.5 because it was the only other tank i had.


----------



## ElChef194

i have two dwarf gouramis, in a 29 gal. they are just fine, the horse around every now and then but no damage to fins or scales. i have had them for 3 months. who were their tank mates? i have mine in a peaceful community tank. i read somewhere that dwarfs generally mimic the temperament of the tank, however grouping males does tend to be an issue. i have bot found the latter to be true, as both mine are males.


----------

